# Socket Size to Remove Oxygen Sensor



## budzinsk (Mar 18, 2008)

Good Morning. I need to replace the O2 sensors in my 2001 Pathfinder. I am planning to buy the O2 Sensor Socket to help with this process. Can someone tell me what size socket I need to buy to remove the 02 sensors in a 2001 Pathfinder?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## red9987 (Dec 13, 2008)

i know this is a bit late but when i did bank 1 sensor 2, and bank 2 sensor 2 under the body i just used vice grips.. didn't really a socket, turned it a quarter turn then unscrewed the rest by hand, nice and easy. very accessible as well. to put the new ones in i just screwed them in by hand, and then tightened with the vise grips. don't know about the other 2 though...


----------



## Almatti (Jan 7, 2009)

red: Where are the 02 Sensors located on the 2001 Pathys?


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

when you go to the parts house they will tell you witch on or if i remember...... its..a 13/16 or equil in metric or something when i bout mine it was like 15.00 for it


----------



## red9987 (Dec 13, 2008)

well the rear ones were under the drivers side and passenger seat underneath the car, im trying to remember exactly but i don't have the car right now...(vacation)i do know that i didn't have to lift the car to replace them... just laid down and shimmied under. when you get your replacement ones, just take one under and look for something that looks like the back, its pretty easy to find... also i didn't buy the whole long replacement cable, just the splice on one where you cut the cable underneath and attach it there. if you go that route you may want to use zip ties also to keep it tidy... hope that helps. dont know where the other two are, but i'm sure sooner or later i'll find out. (hopefully much later).


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

If you're in a rust region, the vise grip thing prolly won't work, and you may need a lot of heat. O2 sensors love to rust in hard. As to the size, I really don't know, there's only a few sizes for O2s, and I believe it's the big one.


----------

